# Favorite Jam songs?



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

Sorry if this is a repeated topic, but if you guys were dropped onto a stage with a bass player, a drummer, a vocalist and another guitarist at a moments notice, who had hadn't played with before, what songs would you play?

For me, the obvious choices are Hey Joe, and Rockin' In The Free World. Super simple progression, and virtually limitless solo opportunities.

[video=youtube_share;W3JsuWz4xWc]http://youtu.be/W3JsuWz4xWc[/video]

[video=youtube_share;411cTWwxFu8]http://youtu.be/411cTWwxFu8[/video]

What do you guys think?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2014)

I like jamming to those. Here's a couple more.

Blending Walsh and Triumph.

[video=youtube;2lvXYhy9X9c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lvXYhy9X9c[/video]

[video=youtube;kE32pvvaDT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kE32pvvaDT8[/video]


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

Sweet, I would never have thought of Rocky Mountain Way!


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zh4n1bZi4d8


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice! Crossroads is one of my all time favorite Clapton tunes.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

For What Its Worth - Buffalo Springfield. Best 3 chord song out there.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah it is! One of my best buddies taught me how to play it years ago, and I completely forgot about it. Great song.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

[video=youtube_share;BkS8bJv2IXc]http://youtu.be/BkS8bJv2IXc[/video]








[video=youtube_share;0c3d7QgZr7g]http://youtu.be/0c3d7QgZr7g[/video]


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2014)

The band really digs jamming on these as of late:

[video=youtube;XRTJLIKvvH8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRTJLIKvvH8[/video]

[video=youtube;hM6qNq_vD-o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hM6qNq_vD-o[/video]


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Neil Young seems a popular choice
The group I play with always warms up with Rockin' in the Free World

one the dark hours come, we can spend 30 minutes on Cortez the Killer
here's Warren Haynes giving it the 18 minute treatment.
[video=youtube;Fq_jI2R_QS8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fq_jI2R_QS8[/video]


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I can't help myself & I sincerely apologize but since you capitalized "Jam" wouldn't that be the band The Jam and your favorite songs of theirs?

Mine was always Going Underground, circa 1980.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Neil Young is always great for a jam.
I may be in an extreme minority--but I love T-Bone
3 chords, 7 words-and lots of space to solo over & over.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I used to love to jam to "The House of the Rising Sun". It's in a minor key with more chords than your usual jam tune, but everyone knows it and the minor key gives you fewer wrong notes to work with. ;-)


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I realize this isn't an original composition but it's still one of my favourite JAM recordings. I might actually prefer it to the original to be honest.

[video=youtube_share;qbGpZjIOXJY]http://youtu.be/qbGpZjIOXJY[/video]


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

LanceT said:


> I can't help myself & I sincerely apologize but since you capitalized "Jam" wouldn't that be the band The Jam and your favorite songs of theirs?
> 
> Mine was always Going Underground, circa 1980.


I sincerely apologize, but I've never heard of The Jam. I'll check them out though.


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

I usually go on Youtube and just type in "jam track" and pick something random, good fun exercise.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

puckhead said:


> one the dark hours come, we can spend 30 minutes on Cortez the Killer


 that's an excellent choice.

i wanna pick new ones now!
i think this would be a fun one to play if none of you ever jammed together before. everybody has room to step up and get a piece.

[video=youtube_share;ixfvdCkYvEs]http://youtu.be/ixfvdCkYvEs[/video]

but i like playing this song, and if the other guys could knew the song too, i'd love to do this one

[video=youtube_share;ijsritrkiAA]http://youtu.be/ijsritrkiAA[/video]


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

Statesboro Blues - Allman Bros. 
Rocky Mountain Way is a great jam tune
Hideaway - Freddie King
Doin' It Right - April Wine
Mercury Blues - David Lindley

There are so many I can't recall, but those are a good start.

Regards


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This is so kick ass! I started playing this song tonight and with in 1/2 hour had most of it down with the exception of the solo. Need to learn the solo! [video=youtube;0y6Qev04QyQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0y6Qev04QyQ&amp;list=RD0y6Qev04QyQ[/video]

*THIS SONG IS ORGASMIC! IMO*


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lola said:


> This is so kick ass! I started playing this song tonight and with in 1/2 hour had most of it down with the exception of the solo. Need to learn the solo! [video=youtube;0y6Qev04QyQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0y6Qev04QyQ&amp;list=RD0y6Qev04QyQ[/video]


I learned Breaking the Law in less than 30 minutes and recorded it with some friends--and we threw in solos--which weren't on the original studio version.
I still come across this every now & then and I do like the solo I did in it.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So it's only 9:30am and I have been up since 7 practicing this Judas Priest song and many others. Amazing how motivated a song can make you. I couldn't sleep anymore and had to get out of bed and pick up my guitar! 

My husband must of wondered where I was. I was already up and gone! He just stuck his head in my practice room and saw me practicing and just shook his head!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2015)

Ha! Just wait 'till you're famous.
He'll be lucky if you accept him as a roadie. lol.
Rock on! \\m//


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Ha! Just wait 'till you're famous.
> He'll be lucky if you accept him as a roadie. lol.
> Rock on! \\m//


I will be dead before I am famous! 

I could kick myself in the ass though for not playing guitar a long time ago! 

I didn't realize what a dramatic impact playing guitar would have on me.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

my dad taught me this one over christmas, it's a fun one to play

[video=youtube;5kl0rAnLvJs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kl0rAnLvJs[/video]


----------

